# Zoom Force 1 (size 11) + Burton Cartels..What Size?



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

PeteyPete said:


> I picked up some Nike Zoom Force 1 boots in size 11...and have some Burton Cartel bindings on order, any idea what size bindings I should get?


Haven't owned Burton bindings. Just searched and it looks like you'd wanna get a Large. Large is size 10+. Good luck!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

large for sure. I have size 10 ZF1 and i have size M cobrasharks and they are a VERY tight fit.


----------



## PeteyPete (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys...I'll go w/ the Large.

Can you guys tell me about the the footprint of the ZF1's? I bought them after getting a great deal and feeling how stiff (yet comfortable) they were. Most other boots I've worn were size 10-10.5, and so the Libtech 157cm board I bought was based on that. Now i'm reading that the max size for the board is 10.5 and I'm concerned about heel/toe drag. Do you guys think this will be a problem?

I'm thinking maybe I should've gone w/ the shrinkage technology now...ugh.


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think you'll have a major issue with toe or heel drag. I wear size 11 ZF1 on my horrorscope fk 155W and I havent had an issue with toe drag or heel drag.


----------



## PeteyPete (Mar 1, 2011)

865'boarder said:


> I don't think you'll have a major issue with toe or heel drag. I wear size 11 ZF1 on my horrorscope fk 155W and I havent had an issue with toe drag or heel drag.


Thats good, I see the waist on your board is 26....the board I'm getting is 25.8..only 2/10's of an inch difference. If they don't fit, the FZ1's are going on ebay b/c I'm keeping the board.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

What do you normally have your angles at? If you're riding duck, it probably won't be an issue. If you have your back foot at anything less than 12 degrees and you might notice it a little. Doubt you'd have drag, but you'll be as close as it gets w/out.


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

PeteyPete said:


> Thats good, I see the waist on your board is 26....the board I'm getting is 25.8..only 2/10's of an inch difference. If they don't fit, the FZ1's are going on ebay b/c I'm keeping the board.


I doubt the 2/10's of an inch will be a big problem. My stance is 15/15 so if you set up your stance duck footed you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

i wanna get some ZF1's really bad.. where did you get yours? and how much? if im not asking to much


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

large for sure
nike boots are kind of big... atleast the shape of the boot is big


----------



## PeteyPete (Mar 1, 2011)

jyuen said:


> large for sure
> nike boots are kind of big... atleast the shape of the boot is big


Yeah,your probably right. I'm just struggling with which to purchase b/c if I decide to change my boots down the line, I'm afraid that a boot with "shrinkage tech" in size 10.5 will have a size 9.5 profile and create an issue.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

PeteyPete said:


> Yeah,your probably right. I'm just struggling with which to purchase b/c if I decide to change my boots down the line, I'm afraid that a boot with "shrinkage tech" in size 10.5 will have a size 9.5 profile and create an issue.


why would you go back? nike boots are awesome and you get a lot of nice comments on the slopes


----------

